# Holy snake



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

So yesterday im in the garage cleaning and what not and I go to let the moisture out of my compressor, as soon as I stick my hand down there to feel somthing thats not cement or metal HOLY ^&**( scared the crap out of me


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Poisoness or not, that would have given me an instant heart attack!!!!:yikes:


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Forgot to ask what kind is it ??


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

dtg said:


> Poisoness or not, that would have given me an instant heart attack!!!!:yikes:


 I would have been rolled out on a stretcher too!


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm no expert. But, it looks like a milk snake. Boy, that would have scared the crap out of me....


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Eastern Milk Snake

I tried to copy the picture, but I couldn't post it. Looks the same to me.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Good to know that it wasn't a near death expierence :lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago, my 5yr old daughter and I went for a walk around a local lake trail and as we crossed this little bridge, my daughter points and yells, "*SNAKE!!!!*" I look the right and a big O'le Northern water snake started slithering back to the water. My heart stopped.

Now, yesterday, I take her to the pet store and the guy was about to feed a corn snake a nice mouse. She watched intensly as he teased the snake with the dead soaked in warm water mouse and loved it when the snake struck the mouse and recoiled. Then she asked to hold the Ball Python. She knows that when we are in the woods, if she sees a snake, stay away from it. Later, when she is older and can identify what kind of snake, THEN, she can approach them.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

SWEEET! I'd never seen one in the wild but the first thing that came to me was Milk Snake also. Nice specimen despite the chest pain and difficulty breathing it causes - LOL.

*LINK:* Eastern Milk Snakes in Michigan










However, compare that to the Massasauga Rattler... makes you look twice...


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Put it back under there, it's eating mice!  I'd rather have that to kill mice then a dam cat!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yikes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

lucky you, no mice or spiders in your garage!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

SWEEET! I'd never seen one in the wild but the first thing that came to me was Milk Snake also. Nice specimen despite the chest pain and difficulty breathing it causes - LOL.

REALLY??? CHEST PAIN ?? :yikes:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh i know I shouldnt have open this ...... my heart about jumped a few beats. Just thinking this could lurk in my garage !


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I would of (insert scream of small girl here) been fine with it!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

If that would have happened to me, there would be a funeral tomarrow for me.....My heart would have exploded....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That Water Snake looks a lot more like a Massassauga than a Milk Snake does. I have never minded snakes, and used to catch them a lot as a kid. I don't see nearly as many anymore. Spiders absolutely creep me out, though. All of them. Gawd I hate spiders.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeeze,what a bunch of pansies!!! :lol: Snakes and spiders aren't so bad .

Now leeches on the other hand..........I'll put them on my hook,but I don't like them at ALL ! :tdo12:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Although it's just due to the camera and flash, it looks like you have two different morphs of the Eastern Milk Snake 

I love milk snakes, they're absoluetly stunning, and I have 2 of them!

I've seen morphs ranging from albino to golden yellow...from brick red to midnight blue! I have to say though, that albino milk snakes are the most gorgeous!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

^^ I was getting my nerves back wile taking the pic LOL:tdo12:


----------

